# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью К.Чиркина с Н.Л.Шевченко

## Д.Срибный

Интервью К.Чиркина с Н.Л.Шевченко
полковником запаса, заместителем председателя Совета ветеранов ВВА им. Н.Е.Жуковского и Ю.А.Гагарина, ветераном боевых действий во Вьетнаме
http://www.airforce.ru/history/cold_...enko/index.htm

----------

